# My friend Chloe is compiling a DIY zine Contributons wanted!



## hassysmacker (Apr 22, 2009)

My friend chloe is compiling a diy how to zineand it accepted contributions for it.

its not gonna be too politically themed, even though it will include anarchist leanings. but mostly a how to zine.


if you have something really legit and good enough that youd be happy to stumble across it in a zine if you didint know how to do it beforehand.
please post any contributions in this thread in a neat legible format easy to convert to zine.

will keep people updated about this zine!

NOW CONTRIBUTE YOU DIY MOTHERFUCKERS!

;-)


----------



## Angela (Apr 22, 2009)

hassysmacker said:


> My friend chloe is compiling a diy how to zineand it accepted contributions for it.
> 
> 
> > Is this a general kind of DIY zine or does it have a narrower focus? I guess what I'm asking is, is it a repeat of the "Making Stuff and Doing Things" type of zine put out by Microcosm or does it have a specific theme/niche?


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 22, 2009)

Angela;41317][quote=hassysmacker said:


> My friend chloe is compiling a diy how to zineand it accepted contributions for it.
> 
> 
> > Is this a general kind of DIY zine or does it have a narrower focus? I guess what I'm asking is, is it a repeat of the "Making Stuff and Doing Things" type of zine put out by Microcosm or does it have a specific theme/niche?
> ...


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 22, 2009)

Chloe:

"by the way the zine isnt just how-tos, its gonna be prose, poetry, comics, beauty tips, anthropology, horoscopes, gardening, recipes, advice (fake one probably for laffs) and cats"


----------

